# k3b nie znajduje napędu

## radek-s

Witam.

K3b nie znajduje mi napędu, co może być tego powodem?

Podobnie zresztą jak włoże płytę do napędu kde nie wykrywa automatycznie nośnika.

Co ciekawe, kiedy ręcznie zamontuje /dev/sr0 jest dostęp do napędu (read only)

Stało się tak po którejś aktualizacji systemu...

----------

## SlashBeast

k3b ma, a przynajmniej to z kde3, dosc fajny debug wysylany na konsole. Odpal je z terminala i sprwadz co tam wypisuje. Dodatkowo pamietam, ze w opcjach k3b potrafil ladnie napisac dlaczego nie wspiera np. DVD, brak growisofs itp.

----------

## Xywa

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> Co ciekawe, kiedy ręcznie zamontuje /dev/sr0 jest dostęp do napędu (read only)
> 
> Stało się tak po którejś aktualizacji systemu...

 

A jak masz ustawione w /etc/fstab?

/dev/cdrom czy /dev/sr0?

I powiedz jak masz ustawione montowanie urządzeń w system settings -> actions policy -> org.freedesktop -> The udisk project

Zobacz ten wątek (ja miałem problem z automatycznym montowaniem płyt CD, a Banshee czy Amarok w ogóle ich nie widział):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6699385-highlight-.html#6699385

----------

